# Norwegen Video von Andreas Zimmermann



## Angelwebshop (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute,

ab nächste Woche werden wir für euch den neuen Norwegenfilm, von Rute & Rolle gedreht und realisiert von  Anderas Zimmermann und Rainer Korn für Euch im Shop bereithalten.  Die Laufzeit beträgt 137 Minuten.

Die DVD   wird für 22,-- Euro zuzüglich Portokosten angeboten werden.


----------



## tidecutter (18. Dezember 2003)

ach wenn die scheiben nicht immer so teuer wären...#t 


inhaltlich bestimmt sehr interessant!!!:m 


tidecutter


----------



## Quappenqualle (18. Dezember 2003)

@AWS: Meinst Du den Film "Erfolgreich auf Dorsch & Co. mit Rainer Korn?" der von KUTTER & KÜSTE rausgegeben wird, oder ist dies ein anderer?


----------



## Angelwebshop (18. Dezember 2003)

Genau den meine ich


----------



## Pete (18. Dezember 2003)

jungs...wie wäre es mit folgender idee: nächstes jahr drehn und schneiden wir nen eigenen streifen hier fürs ab...jeder, der über ne dv-kamera verfügt und im urlaub fleißig filmt, möchte mir bitte sein material nach der saison zur verfügung stellen...


----------



## klee (19. Dezember 2003)

gute idee pete aber leider habe ich nur eine normale kamera,aber wird bestimmt auch so gut der film.#h #h


----------



## UlliT1964 (19. Dezember 2003)

> nächstes jahr drehn und schneiden wir nen eigenen streifen hier fürs ab..



Pete, warte mal ab, wenn Ende April die kleine aber feine AB-Truppe von Fröya zurück kommt. Da garantiere ich einen abendfüllenden Film :q :q

Petri
Ulli


----------



## Angelwebshop (19. Dezember 2003)

Da müst Ihr Euch aber anstrengen Jungs, 

PS: Den Film haben wir auch als VHS Casette.


----------



## angeltreff (22. Dezember 2003)

Wo isser Herbert, ich will bestellen?


----------



## Nick_A (22. Dezember 2003)

Jupp Herbert !!!

Das Angebot ist noch nicht "ONLINE"  :m

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## UweK (22. Dezember 2003)

> Die DVD wird für 22,-- Euro zuzüglich Portokosten angeboten werden.


Warum kostet die DVD jetzt 24,90 ?

Gruss


----------



## Nick_A (22. Dezember 2003)

Hupps, Herbert #h

das ging aber fix  !!! Vor 5 Minuten nachgeschaut und plötzlich ist es doch "online" (auf der Startseite) ! 

Aber der Preis is nu doch EUR 24,90...oder dreht Ihr da gleich noch mal was ?!?  :m

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## Angelwebshop (22. Dezember 2003)

HI Leute,

die Produkte sind eingestellt. 

Leider ist der VK 24,90 Euro. aber für alle Boardies die Ihren Nick angeben kostet Sie dann wir versprochen 22,-- Euro. 

Wir haben heute denen die bestellt hatten die Lieferung per DPD veranslasst. 

Wir können morgen allerdings nur noch per Post versenden, es ist daher nicht sicher ob es noch klappt bis Heiligabend.


----------



## Nick_A (22. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Herbert #h

na dann werdet Ihr wohl demnächst einige Bestelleingänge verbuchen können !!! #6 #6 #6

Super, dass das mit dem versprochenen Preis so auch geklappt hat !!! #6

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## HeinzJuergen (22. Dezember 2003)

@ Pete wird gemacht.

Da kommt bestimmt was ordentliches zusammen.:z 

Gruß
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Pilkman (22. Dezember 2003)

@ Angelwebshop

Ein Herbert, ein Wort! Respekt, das hat Stil! #6 #6 #6 

Pilkman #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. Dezember 2003)

Nette Geste Angelwebshop,
auch wenn zum Verkaufspreis von R&R, inclusive Porto, bloß 1,43€ Ersparnis übrig beleiben.


----------



## angeltreff (23. Dezember 2003)

@ Stuffel,

ja, man kann ja bei Herbert noch einige andere neckige Sachen mitbestellen, irgendwann ist es dann sogar portofrei. Ich selber habe eine halbe Tonne Pilker im Keller, sonst hätte ich meine Bestellung der DVD sicher auch noch etwas "aufgebessert".


----------



## schlot (26. Dezember 2003)

Dank der Schnelligkeit von Herbert und AWS konnt ich mir das Video mal eben reinziehen!
Genau wie schon das Buch hat mir das Video sehr gut gefallen!
Was mir absolut nicht gefällt ist, daß ich hier bei uns sitze und noch bis August warten muß!


----------



## Kunze (26. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

Hab mir vorgestern auch die DVD angesehen.

Feines Filmchen. #6

@ Pete: Ich hoffe das wenigstens ein Teilnehmer der AB 

Nordnorge Tour im August/September 2004 ne digitale 

Videokamera dabei hat, damit auch wir unseren Beitrag zu 

deiner prima Idee leisten können. #h


----------



## Pete (26. Dezember 2003)

na, bernde, das müsste doch zu machen sein...besser wären aber zwei...wenn mans wirklich angehen will, sollten zwei das minimum sein...so hat man immer einen perspektivwechsel...weiss auch noch nicht, wo und wie ich ein zweites maschinchen für unsere heili tour herbekomme...aber eins kannste wissen...sollten uns ein paar brüder von der sorte an den haken gehen, wird gefilmt, egal was derjenige selbst grad vorhatte...


----------



## angeltreff (26. Dezember 2003)

Am 22.12. abend bestellt, am 24. im Briefkasten - Herbert, Danke, hat bestens geklappt.


----------



## Quappenqualle (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo alle!

Ich wollt mich auf diesem Wege vielmals beim Herbert bedanken! Hat alles super hingehauen. Super Service!! 
Fräge 1: Kann das sein, dass Drilling-größen abweichen? Ich hab da nen 10/0 Drilling, den ich mir vor 'ner Weile in einem Fachgeschäft gekauft habe. Aber Deine 10/0 er sind ein ganzes Stückchen größer... (Vielleicht hab ich ja 'nen 8/0 als 10/0 verkauft bekommen).

Fräge 2: Wie behandel ich das Leuchtpulver, um es an eine Bleibombe zu bekommen? Mit Klarlack mischen?

Also nochmal Vielen Dank für Deine Lieferung, war bestimmt nicht die letzte...

MFG QQ


----------



## Jirko (16. Januar 2004)

hallöchen qq,

das mit den hakengrößen ist ein altes leidiges thema. standardisierungen seitens der hersteller gibt es nicht! ergo ist 10/0er von einem produzenten nicht gleich 10/0er von einem anderen... da klaffen mitunter welten! schau mal im aktuellen boardmagazin nach, da ist von thomas ein treffender bericht diesbezüglich verfasst worden. #h


----------

